# KaOsFarm Kidding page



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

We have six does breed this year. The first doe due March 30th is Ellie bred to Fire. The pictures don't do her justice. She usually has triplets or quads.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

happy kidding


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

Shes huge but her udder looks like its a couple days off. Ill get more pictures later....Skyla looks like ill be visiting soon lol


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Lol! I'm ok with that, it means baby goat snuggles  lol! :lol:


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

Yup right before they get two holes in their head


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Yeah... LOL!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Happy Kidding.


----------



## goatygirl (Feb 16, 2013)

She's going any minute now. Her udder exploded overnight. It is so big. I think she will hold off for a little bit but she's going soon.


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

We have goo


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:hi5:


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

Quints!!!! pictures later


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

That's awesome! Congrats!


----------



## goatygirl (Feb 16, 2013)

Here is the herd.


----------



## Summersun (Apr 24, 2014)

Wow holy babies! And beautiful colors


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Awww they are adorable!


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Wow - congratulations! How many bucks/does?


----------



## goatygirl (Feb 16, 2013)

we got two bucks and three does


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute.


----------



## KinzieFarm (Mar 14, 2016)

WOW! Congratulations - they are adorable!


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

They are all pretty good sized for all of them being in there. We weighted them today, starting from left to right
Lilly: H4 4lbs, Spring: H1 2lbs, Autumn H2 3lbs, Ember H5 4lbs, Winter H3 2 lbs


----------



## goatygirl (Feb 16, 2013)

Our farm facebook page has videos of them.
https://www.facebook.com/KaOsFarmgoats/


----------



## goatygirl (Feb 16, 2013)

This morning Clarinet gave us two large twins.
One boy and one girl.
Weighing in at 4.1 pound each we have Banjo and Circe


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Cute


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cuties!


----------



## goatygirl (Feb 16, 2013)

More pictures today


----------



## goatygirl (Feb 16, 2013)

Soon to kid are Trumpet, Willow and Paradise.


----------



## goatygirl (Feb 16, 2013)

I stayed out in the barn until 12 last night and still nothing.....


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

Paradise kidded this morning with one big beautiful doeling


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Aww, they are all so adorable! Congrats!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How cute.


----------



## goatygirl (Feb 16, 2013)

December is not due until another month but she is huge!


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Wow, wonder how many kids she's got in there!


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

shes starting her own herd


----------



## goatygirl (Feb 16, 2013)

I got my camera out and got more pictures today. They wont stop moving.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Aww, they're adorable! And December I'd HUGE!! I'm guessing very big trips at least, and more likely quads or quints.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Wow they sure got big from last I saw them! :lol: little weeds! They grow so fast!


----------



## goatygirl (Feb 16, 2013)

Three days late and Trumpet is still holding out.


----------



## goatygirl (Feb 16, 2013)

I'm going on a trip to NY this weekend. I hope she will hold out until I get back. Most likely she won't.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I think she will considering how she looked when I was there  she still has time


----------



## LuvMyNigies (Sep 14, 2013)

Fingers Crossed!:razz: The babies are ADORABLE!!!  And December is _huge!!! _


----------



## goatygirl (Feb 16, 2013)

Trumpet is still waiting. I don't know what she is waiting for but she is not thinking of going soon.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice babies.


----------



## goatygirl (Feb 16, 2013)

It turns out Trumpet did need the extra days so she could wait for the doe fairy to arrive! She gave us three does, two were breached and she got them out before Kelsie or I could help.


----------



## Luckthebuck234 (Jul 15, 2015)

Awww! Congrats, looks like your doe likes you. Giving you 3 girls!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Cute, congrats.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

They're beautiful! Congrats!


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Congrats on 3 doelings! Your does have been really nice to you this year.
What is your buck/doe ratio?


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

^ we've had 3 bucks 8 does, The doe fairy has been good!!


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

That's an awesome ratio!


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

We just got two bucklings from Willow with beautiful colors! (thier colors make up for the fact they are boys)


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

What would you call their colors?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Super cute! Congrats!

They are buckskin with white


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Congrats on the cute kids.


----------



## LuvMyNigies (Sep 14, 2013)

Wow! They are beautiful!  Congrats!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Adorable.


----------



## goatygirl (Feb 16, 2013)

A little late but we got big triplets out of December!


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Cute!


----------



## Luckthebuck234 (Jul 15, 2015)

Adorable babies!  Are the triplets boys or girls?


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Awww! Congrats!


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Awesome! Congrats!
What are they, bucks or does?


----------



## goatygirl (Feb 16, 2013)

Two does one buck.


----------

